# Solved: CSS menu not working in IE8



## stardust7178 (Mar 22, 2008)

I have this CSS drop-down menu I'm hoping to use for my site, but while it works fine in Firefox it doesn't in IE8.

http://www.icefantillusion.kevinvdperren.com/test.htm

Can someone tell me what to do to fix it? Thanks.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

You need to change your DOCTYPE to one that will force the browser into "Standards" mode.

Your current DOCTYPE is:


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN">
```
and I changed it to:


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/strict.dtd">
```
Doing that *alone* caused the menu to work in IE8. You can read about DOCTYPE here.

Peace...


----------



## stardust7178 (Mar 22, 2008)

Thank you very much! It works now.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

One thing I noticed after changing the DOCTYPE is the header image now has a space below it. So, you should probably revisit the CSS style rules to make sure everything is rendering the way you want.

Also, since you're running IE8, be sure to use the "Compatibility Mode" feature to see how the page renders in IE7, to make sure it all holds together. I believe I tried it and it worked for me (with the new DOCTYPE) but you should do it to make sure on your end. 

Good luck!

Peace...


----------

